# Casual Mid Conversation Erotica Out of Nowhere



## magodamilion (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd just like to talk about a funny little experience I keep having that is pretty exclusive to ffa/fa's. 

Now that I've got more into reading a lot of weight gain type porn fiction, certain phrases are hardwired in my brain as being associated with erotica that aren't at all considered sexual to nearly everyone else around me.

As a result a couple times I'll be hearing/having a conversation that's completely neutral/un-erotic when something weight or weight gain related will randomly come up and the weird part is that it will shock me. 

Example: a co-worker was talking about his parents coming to town to visit him and then he starts talking about how worried he is lately for dad because he's put on a lot of weight recently and I don't recall what specifically he said but he used some descriptive words that are often used in these stories and for that split second I was like 'aghhhh ew! father son incest!' until after I remembered 'oh yeah that's not an erotic key word for him'

It feels as jarring as if a co-worker were to say "I was driving down the street and then I just needed a big hard cock and then I bought some simply lemonade and went to the post office."

Anyone else had that happen?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 25, 2015)

YES!

It is so funny that you mention that. It's true that I have certain trigger phrases/sentences that others use - not only without meaning to be erotic, but mean it in the exact opposite sense!


----------



## Tad (Mar 26, 2015)

Not the same, but somewhat Dimensions related .....

The old Dims chatroom had, for some time, a profanity filter that replaced certain words with others. i.e. a noun for a female dog was replaced by 'nice lady.'

Every now and then 'nice lady' gets used somewhere, and I automatically think of that substitution.....

But for the most part words are not erotic triggers for me, except occasionally in a particular context, and only to the point of being a starting point for my own thoughts (like someone saying something like "I just finished lunch, but I could totally go for a massive burger right now" which may trigger a pleasant daydream of appetites unleashed)

(Now, visuals? Oh yah. For example, it was probably a dozen or so years ago that styles in women's t-shirts were very short (some deliberately midriff baring, other not meant to, but barely meeting the waistband). It was pretty common at that period for a woman with some chubbiness in her tummy to stretch or reach for something and expose the fluffy midriff roll, and that just shot a jolt of lust right into some primal part of my brain, every time. Typical guy, I guess?)


----------



## agouderia (Mar 26, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> YES!
> 
> It is so funny that you mention that. It's true that I have certain trigger phrases/sentences that others use - not only without meaning to be erotic, but mean it in the exact opposite sense!





Tad said:


> (Now, visuals? Oh yah. For example, it was probably a dozen or so years ago that styles in women's t-shirts were very short (some deliberately midriff baring, other not meant to, but barely meeting the waistband). It was pretty common at that period for a woman with some chubbiness in her tummy to stretch or reach for something and expose the fluffy midriff roll, and that just shot a jolt of lust right into some primal part of my brain, every time. Typical guy, I guess?)



Verbal and visual triggers - both problems totally apply to me. 

I've even caught myself - like in meetings or conferences - when having to stare at the rolling belly of a speaker for an hour straight to come up with a complete (more or less erotic) story in my head in that time. (Fortunately I've learned to automatically take notes early on in school, so I can later revisit what I had not concentrated on......  =


----------



## Tad (Mar 26, 2015)

I admit that when it comes to bellies, my lizard brain does not discriminate based on gender. One of the designers in my current company is a pretty heavily built guy (short, really wide shoulders, but a belly that is even wider). He tends to wear golf shirts that are on the short side (I suspect washed in too warm water, warping the weave to wider but shorter). With the result that when he leans back in a chair he tends to display quite a bit of his lower belly.

I have learned not to sit across from him at meetings, especially if I want to be tracking the conversation. It has an effect similar, I suspect to what would happen with most guys if they were sitting across from a busty woman in a low cut top who leaned forward a lot. Sometimes I wish I could turn the FA stuff off!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh absolutely! Mid conversation casual fat touching always gets me.

A guy leaning back with a groan after a meal and absently smoothing a hand down his shirt makes me stutter stop.

Hitching pants because they are tight/falling because of extra weight always catches my eye.

Tugging futily at the buttons around the belly with a little grimace at the tightness...Magic.


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2015)

We were driving to a store on the weekend to pick up more sand and concrete blocks for our patio, when my wife mentioned in passing that she thought our scale wasn’t working properly; it said she was (xxx) pounds (a bit higher than her peak weight nearly twenty years ago) and she didn’t think she was that big. I jump on scales when I have access to them, because I like numbers and it amuses me, so I’m pretty confident that in fact our scale is reasonably accurate—so she essentially told me she is as fat or fatter than she has ever been. I classify this amongst “things that are dangerous to tell an FA when they are at the wheel” because my brain was doing the whole cartoon eyes popping out, jaw dropping, horns sounding thing. Good thing no quick reactions at the wheel were required! I mean, might as well tell most guys “I could barely do up my largest bra today, my breasts are just getting so big, they are just popping out!” and they could not be more distracted than I was.

And after we’d bought more supplies we drove home and continued working on our patio, getting a bit sweaty, a bit dirty, working up a certain glow and sense of exhilaration from physical work well done… and leaving both of us rather exhausted, her enough that she fell asleep early that night :doh:

ETA: OK, it is only 8'x8', but we are not handy people, so getting that expanded, raised, and re-leveled was a major accomplishment for us, so I'm attaching a pic to show off.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (May 21, 2015)

Gorgeous, Tad!!! And enjoy those thrills, they are so awesome!!

= = = = =

I don't know if casual mid conversation half-nakedness counts, but our AC isn't here yet. Although this week is downright cold, last week was burning up. My husband was talking to me from the kitchen, and I was in the living room. I think he was talking about the Peace of Westphalia(?). I grinned (because I knew this would annoy him) and happily and blithely announced - "there are Westphalian horses, did you know?"

I could hear him groan and he came around the corner and demanded, "Why?! Why do you always do that?!"

I turned around to smirk at him and - there he was. Shirtless. Belly bulging out, fists sinking into his love handles as he half glared at me. Shirtlessness is damned rare in my house! I told him he was sexy and he grimaced and said that all of his fat bits were melting into each other, and he actually turned around and pointed out his side moob and was explaining how they touched and how heavy they were, and kind of jiggled it, then bemoaned being a poor fat guy melting in the heat, and hefted his belly between his hands to prove how fat he was. 

He caught me drooling at his descriptions and touching himself, so he threw the damp tea towel at me. Maybe I shouldn't rush to replace the AC after all... :eat2:


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 21, 2015)

Love this. I always find it funny how some benign word or phrase will excite people. I love to watch how the brain makes connections (short cuts if you will) to emotions or feelings.

Someone I knew had this thing about strawberries.. could not see them.. could not smell them.. could not hear the word. It gave him an instant hard on. I asked him why.. turns out, a girl he had a crush when younger.. (the one that he would jerk to at home in bed at night) was very fond of strawberries. She used strawberry scented lotions, body sprays, shampoo.. strawberry flavored gloss.. so he always associated strawberries with his attraction to her and I guess it kind of stuck with him.


----------



## Melian (May 28, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Gorgeous, Tad!!! And enjoy those thrills, they are so awesome!!
> 
> = = = = =
> 
> ...



Holy fuck, that's hot. I think my brain would explode in that situation.


----------



## agouderia (May 29, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My husband was talking to me from the kitchen, and I was in the living room. I think he was talking about the Peace of Westphalia(?).
> 
> I turned around to smirk at him and - there he was. Shirtless. Belly bulging out, fists sinking into his love handles as he half glared at me.



I love historic period accuracy! 

During the Westphalian Peace fat was the style of the times, even skinny people were portrayed with double chins .....


----------



## Tad (Jun 4, 2015)

Sitting there, talking about normal stuff, then suddenly realizing that your partner is so full that they've unbuttoned their jeans. Instant loss of train of thought! 

I was left babbling more like an idiot than usual as I tried to remember what I'd been saying, or even what we'd been talking about. Stupid brain/hormones!


----------



## Tad (Jul 7, 2015)

Not quite in the same category, but related....was reading an industry newsletter when one of the ads caught me eye:



> *Europlacer's NEW Intelligent Feeders *
> 
> 
> ii-Feed is a fully 'intelligent', fast-loading feeder; enabling accurate tape indexing and optimum productivity. ii-Feed Elements are compatible with all Europlacer machines.



I knew that in context it was not how we use feeder here, but my eyes still zoomed in and I got an extra chuckle because at first I mis-read "Europlacer" for "Europe" and was thinking "great, another thing Europe is doing better, now they have more intelligent feeders too..."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 9, 2015)

When your hubby turns around mid conversation and asks if we can shift the table closer to you because it is cutting into his belly...

...then after dinner, asks you to help him out because he is a little stuck

:wubu::wubu:


----------



## ODFFA (Apr 15, 2016)

Watching a video of a guy criticising people who are anarcho-capitalists, when he suddenly says: "They really love navel-gazing and getting into all kinds of circle jerkery."

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh, me too!

---

This am a coworker was describing to another coworker (in detail) how he ordered and then consumed a large pizza all to himself. How it tasted, how many slices there were, how full he was...

Good morning [insert almost pornographic conversation here]!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 22, 2016)

I made a home made quiche.
Hubby walks into the room clutching his belly and moaning in fat-joy.
"What was in that quiche?" He asks, curious.
"Why?" I respond.
"I ate half of it..."

Oh, yes you did, you bad boy. Roughly 1 cup of 10% cream, 4 strips of bacon, half an onion, half a piecrust... Mmm


----------



## Tad (Jul 14, 2016)

Not conversation per se, but this probably fits here well enough.

My wife bought a new bike several weeks ago, an old fashioned looking very up-right riding position with a dropped cross-bar and handlebars that sweep quite a ways back towards the sea (so that you don't have to lean forward to reach them). (see https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/43/77/6f/43776f127dec4a3d740ccfde343ed450.jpg)

It may have been designed for women a little smaller than my wife ... when she stops she gets off the seat and stands, for stability. When she needs to get going again she needs to pull her butt foward and up to clear the front of the seat, then almost straight back so that her thighs don't hit the handlebars.

With the result that about one time in three she catches her well rounded backside on the horn of her bike seat. Usually followed by "Ack, my bum is too big!" For sure a quick jolt of fatrotica in the middle of an unrelated activity!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 28, 2016)

We got icecream, but neither of us could finish. We have been cutting down on sugar and it was tooo much. I asked him if he was done, and he said...

"Just a sec, let me give it a goodbye kiss." And proceeded to sensually cup his lips around the icecream to get a mouthful, eyes half lidding.

Day-um. Hawt. Ohmergawd.


----------



## Tad (Jul 28, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We got icecream, but neither of us could finish. We have been cutting down on sugar and it was tooo much. I asked him if he was done, and he said...
> 
> "Just a sec, let me give it a goodbye kiss." And proceeded to sensually cup his lips around the icecream to get a mouthful, eyes half lidding.
> 
> Day-um. Hawt. Ohmergawd.



   !


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 28, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We got icecream, but neither of us could finish. We have been cutting down on sugar and it was tooo much. I asked him if he was done, and he said...
> 
> "Just a sec, let me give it a goodbye kiss." And proceeded to sensually cup his lips around the icecream to get a mouthful, eyes half lidding.
> 
> Day-um. Hawt. Ohmergawd.



Um, I'm sorry? Couldn't manage ice cream? I'm horrified! D= 

I eat at least two pints of ice cream a week, which might explain why I gain weight in the summer....


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 28, 2016)

Loopy.. I can understand not being able to finish. When you start cutting down on things like sugar, you start to notice how unnecessarily sweet things are. When I happened to me with soda. When I first tried it after having been off for almost a year I thought, "how did I not notice how sweet this was before?"

That being said.. YUM!!! Ice Cream!!!!!!! Now I want Ice Cream!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, the only 'sugar' we have is in our coffee in the morning. Everything else is made from scratch or a fruit or vegetable (i am not counting natural sugars). It isn't like we are adverse, just trying to make it more of a treat. And it makes my hubby making love to an icecream cone that much hotter

I probably failed to mention this was after eating mcdonalds (after the beach) so we were already full and tired.


----------



## Melian (Jul 29, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I probably failed to mention this was after eating mcdonalds (after the beach) so we were already full and tired.



You were at Hanlan's, weren't you?!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 2, 2016)

Dunno!! Second icecream place we came across while driving in wasaga beach. Had a general store adjacent to it. And apparently had amazing butter tarts.

I got my hubby to go into the water. Up to his knees. With his clothes on.
Hawt, right?


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dunno!! Second icecream place we came across while driving in wasaga beach. Had a general store adjacent to it. And apparently had amazing butter tarts.



Good butter tarts? *ears perk up* I'll detour a long way for good butter tarts .... but, um, where is wasaga beach?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 2, 2016)

Bestest beach over! Sand dunes into the water for hundreds of feet (like, huh, that's far enough that if my kid DID drown I wouldn't be able to get there LOL).

If you look up Orillia on the map, it is about 30 min west of it.
Or about 1.5 hrs north of toronto


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2016)

That is .... Lake Huron? Georgian Bay? (yes, I could look it up, but where would the fun in that be?)

ETA: I'm weak--I looked it up. Georgian Bay. (When we were down in Kitchener people would mostly head to the Lake Huron shore (Grand Bend or, less often, Goderich), and never bothered going that far north that I really heard about.

Have you ever been to Sandbanks (in Prince Edward County), and if you have, how would you compare it and Wasaga?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 2, 2016)

I have not been - but from what I have heard, sandbanks is even nicer than wasaga, with softer and cleaner sand. 

Wasaga water looks dirty right at the shoreline from years of sticks and shells turning to mulch, but 3 feet in it becomes clean. The rolling sandbanks are fun, and often there are waves that make swimming great. It is SO big that it has 5 beach areas, not one, and it would take the average stroller about 2 hours to get from one end of the beach 1 to the other end of beach 5.

Sandbanks is similar but the softness of the sand is said to be like the carribean. It's on my to do list, now that I convinced my hubby that the beach is not the devil.

My dreams of him frolicking, wet, in the waves will need to wait til another year =P


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2016)

The practical side of me isn't too impressed with the FA side of me on this one, but all the same .... 

When she pauses mid-conversation to catch her breath, because we are going up some stairs or a bit of a hill.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 13, 2016)

Overheard a male coworker talk about favourite food, and this was all i heard (insert blah blah blah between quotes)

"...i was such a chubbo as a kid..."
"...seriously, i would eat until i couldn't do my pants up..."
"...i seriously can't go, i could barely get my pants done up, and all my suit jackets barely do up..."
"...if i let myself I'd be 300 lbs at least!..."

Oh myyyyyy. Tell us more.


----------



## Tad (Oct 13, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Overheard a male coworker talk about favourite food, and this was all i heard (insert blah blah blah between quotes)
> 
> "...i was such a chubbo as a kid..."
> "...seriously, i would eat until i couldn't do my pants up..."
> ...



Oh, that would be riveting!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 13, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Overheard a male coworker talk about favourite food, and this was all i heard (insert blah blah blah between quotes)
> 
> "...i was such a chubbo as a kid..."
> "...seriously, i would eat until i couldn't do my pants up..."
> ...



Somehow I imagine you react much more professionally to hearing this than I do. Even if I'm at the farm I get really red and flustered and uncomfortable and basically run from the conversation I'm listening to. :doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 14, 2016)

I try. Im overly aware of what my face may be doing, so i often grin and try to divert the conversation, or avoid answering directly.

If i am listening i scowl at my computer to mask my emotion!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Oct 14, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Overheard a male coworker talk about favourite food, and this was all i heard (insert blah blah blah between quotes)
> 
> "...i was such a chubbo as a kid..."
> "...seriously, i would eat until i couldn't do my pants up..."
> ...



Totalllllly meeeeee lol

Could easssssily be 100 pounds bigger, no problem...

Choose not to for health reasons, existing condition which would be made worse.

But as a kid, omg...loved to eat until beyond-bursting, and pants would have to be left undone, sweatshirt pulled over to disguise the fact that pants couldn't close...used to stand in the mirror from the side and admire my round, big stomach!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Oct 14, 2016)

This whole thread is perking me up = P

Triggers are everywhere. From the littlest "I really shouldn't eat this" to "my pants don't fit (right) anymore", with the source of commentary causing reactions ranging from 0.0 *whimper* to "I'm not hearing this, I'm not hearing this, please stop talking now".

One very specific moment... years ago, back in college, I was having an IM conversation with a girl from Myspace who was in the Group for the college I was attending at the time. There was no reason for her to think, believe, or know of my preferences for softer women, and she was thin. In the middle of the conversation, though, she starts talking about raiding the fridge and pigging out on leftovers in a way that, she specifically points out, is "not normal for her". And I'm sitting there at my desk eyes wide and practically salivating and wondering if I've fallen asleep and am having an erotic dream or something, because DAMN...


----------



## Tad (Nov 2, 2016)

"Can you scratch my back? I've got an itchy spot I can't reach, on the right, right below the fat roll." :smitten:


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2017)

As we were wedging ourselves into a slightly awkward bus seat, wife comments "I'm feeling wiiiiiide today." I managed to get my thoughts back in order in not more than fifteen minutes or so


----------



## TwoSwords (Oct 17, 2017)

magodamilion said:


> As a result a couple times I'll be hearing/having a conversation that's completely neutral/un-erotic when something weight or weight gain related will randomly come up and the weird part is that it will shock me.
> 
> Anyone else had that happen?



Individual words don't strike me that strongly in a sexual sense, but they can often bring a wide range of positive mental imagery to my mind, by reminding me of good experiences I've had, and positive things I've felt for others. For me, there's "weight" and "weight gain," "fat" and "fatness," "round," "huge," "wide," any number times 100 between 3 and 20, any word that implies circularity, any word that implies a rolling motion, smoothness or softness, almost any word for "surround" or "envelope," and every last word that refers to filling, waddling, sinking and covering. All of these words bring positive images to my mind; often even when used out of context, like in the phrase "Come on. Let's roll."


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 23, 2017)

A friend of mine came back from uni and I wasn't really listening to the conversation he was having with my boss and tuned in just in time to hear him describing in vivid detail how he no longer fit into his trousers. How he only got them part way up his thighs and then when he eventually got them all the way up, he couldn't button them and had to try and hide it....

Like, seriously, I can't help blushing when I hear such things, it's like someone is just sharing erotica in front of me.


----------

